# Wrist Rocket type slingshots?



## azmark

I have seen almost no mention here of the Wrist Rocket type slingshots on here and I wonder why?

Until I found this forum I considered the aforementioned form factor to be the 'normal' kind of slingshot. I uncovered an old Trumark that I had forgotten about and that made me start looking around the Internet for info on slingshots. Nobody was using what I thought were the most common slingshots.

I tried a few pulls on the old Trumark. Man, those tubes are strong. It also felt really unwieldy because of the forearm support thing. What can you guys recommend as a beginning slingshot? Band resistance will also be a factor since practicing form requires the shooter to actually draw the slingshot and be able to repeat it  Band selection is staggering; I am amazed at all the options I see.

What ammo is good for practice purposes? I thought maybe airsoft ammo since it's cheap.


----------



## harpersgrace

I still shoot my Tru-Mark, I also have a WRP, both get the job done...all comes down
to taste, but then I pretty much like all slingshots. As far as what to get, that is really up to you, a simple tree fork will do pretty much the same thing as a high end custom. Do you want to drive a Corvet or a Accent?


----------



## PorkChopSling

You should check out the venders on the forum, my personal favorites at this time are anything from BunnyBusters and Flippingout, but I also make my own from boards and natural forks. For target shooting I've found that light bands are my friends and I shoot all day, no problem. And, I found the plastic bb a little too light for most of my setups, and a pain to load and hold in the pouch without a few jumpers. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your search, the fun is just starting.


----------



## Imperial

i have a couple of wrist support slingshots. i love shooting paintballs out

of them. mine have either the trumark amber colored bands or the red tapered

bands. i have two sets of the black heavy pull also, but i only use those when

im out in the country chunking some heavy rocks and feel like the hulk.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Ive never had a slingshot that i did not make. I know nothing about them.


----------



## LostMarbles

I was in the same boat as you. Had a couple Barnett Black Widow's and Gamo AfterMath's. Both had a heavy draw weight, over 14 lbs. compared to Tex's LA2000's I have now and was hard for my wife to shoot and wore me out quickly. This is just by feel as I didn't measure the draw weight. After finding this forum and reading up I got a FlippingOut Scout to try. Within a few shots my wife said she had to have her own and I couldn't disagree. The pull was very light comparatively speaking but the speed and power wasn't that much below the store bought ones. I'm a newb myself and limited in experience but would recommend a Scout to try out. If you want more power try their .030 1.25" x .75" tapered bands. The pull isn't much heavier over stock bands but the speed/power on 3/8" steel Daisy ammo (easily available at stores) is noticeable.

Once you read up on tapered vs straight bands you can make your own decisions easier. Matching ammo size to your bands will help too, depending on what you want to do. Target, hunt, etc. The flat bands do wear out more quickly than tubes, mine have tore or had holes appear around 400 or 500 shots, but are under $2.00 a pair but others may have better longevity. I've shot a few cans in half daily for the last 2 weeks and have had a blast with the Scout and 3/8" steel ammo. With the light draw weight the practice has been easy and fun! There are several others available that I didn't mention and are recommended here so take my knowledge for what it is, limited. The Pocket Predator Seal Sniper and Recurve Hunter by Wingshooter look/sound good to me too. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## garry57

While I am certainly am still a newbie, my favorite slingshot is my original Wrist Rocket which is 30+ years old. I have replaced the heavy tubes with theraband gold which makes a huge difference. My favorite practice ammo is the standard .25 dia found in all the big box stores. I believe airsoft ammo would be too light weight. My next purchase will probably be a Scout or a Seal Sniper.


----------



## studer1972

I have personal experience with the Saunders Falcon II and the polymer Ranger from Pocket Predator. Both use flat bands and shoot nicely. My favorite tube slingshot is my Trumark FS-1. Trumark's tubes pull more smoothly and wioth less resistance than the ones I've tried from Barnett, Daisy, or Marksman. Daisy hit really hard, but pull with a lot of resistance. Wouldn't recommend Barnett or Marksman tubes. Flatband and Pocket Predator both make good flat bands, depending on if you want gum/latex (Flatband), or TheraBand (Pocket Predator). My wife and father-in-law both prefer wrist braced slingshots. Depends on the fork and bands for me.

One really nice thing about Saunders' forks is their band attachment system. I like my Pocket Predator and Trumark forks better because they are less unwieldly. All 3 point and shoot well, but the Ranger and FS-1 are just so light and portable.

As far as ammo, Hobby Lobby sells 9/16" marbles at $1.50/pound. Can't beat 'em if you don't have access to nice rocks. I am beginning to like 1/2" rocks, especially when slinging with my nephews and niece. They make better holes in cardboard. Hex nuts are cheap and fly true, too.

Good luck and happy slinging.


----------



## JetBlack

Please be careful shooting hex nuts, also a lanyard acts as a wrist brace on a board cut...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Careful shooting hex nuts because? I read somewhere on this forum some disagreement regarding the use of such projectiles. What has been your experience? Or perhaps you can mention the thread that discussion is on? Thanks


----------



## JetBlack

You can shoot your finger off that's why.they have to be positioned very good in pouch.you get a fork hit on you're hand it is going to do damage.your shooting hammer fist style its ok but if you brace you have to be careful on your release.


----------



## JetBlack

Oh I love them btw but had a bad fork hit once and was glad I went with hammer fist or id have a crushed thumb.they fly good and do much destruction.I use wide and high forks with this ammo.


----------



## ash

I've had a hex nut and an 8mm ball in the same thumb nail of late. The 8mm ball was by far the worst!

As with any irregular shaped ammo, be it rocks, nuts or slugs. Careful pouch, finger and tweak placement are all good things.

As for wrist rockets - I suspect the main reason they're not more popular here is that they don't fit so well into the DIY ethos. Some people make them, especially in the Starship guise, but there's probably no point in putting much effort into replicating something that you can get at Walmart for $8.


----------



## studer1972

I just like the way hexnuts mess up my target. Hex nuts smash beer bottles pretty nicely. I haven't done any long range shooting, but they seem to be good to 10 yards. I also wear a heavy duty work glove while I shoot lead or steel.

Wrist braces are illegal in some places, too. Shooters from those places seem to dismiss them. I seem to pick up my pocket predator, wham-o sportsman, and tree fork more than my braced slingshots. The braced slingshots shoot nicely, but they just don't feel as good to shoot.


----------

